# Polbrille



## Toni1993 (7. März 2010)

Hallo 
Ich ahbe mir vor 2 Tagen eine Polbrille von Browning gekauft.
Ich habe zuvor noch keine andere Polbrille besessen und kann so nicht sagen ob mein Problem normal ist.
Wenn ich beim MeFo fischen die Brille aufsetze, macht es irgentwie kein großen unterschied ob ich eine gaz normale Sonnenbrille aufsetze oder das Pol Modell.
Wie viel Spiegelung nimmt eine Polbrille überhaubt von der Wasseroberfläche ?
Man soll ja angeblich in das Wasser hineingucken können...das kann ich mit meinem Modell nicht... 
Mfg Toni


----------



## zanderohli (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Also ins Wasser gucken kann ich mit meiner Shimano auch nicht aber der unterschied zu ner normalen Sonnenbrille ist bei mir sehr gravierend


----------



## lukassohn (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Hi Hi Ich hab lange nach einer vernünftigen Polbrille geschaut, nix alles mega teuer, jetzt hab ich ganz zufällig die passende gefunden, gibts bei tchibo für nur 9,99 Hammerteil, man sieht deutlich und gut, und das fürn zehner vergisst alle shimanos und überteuerte Markenbrillen.


----------



## Case (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Haben die Brillen von Tschibo einen Polarisationseffekt?
Hab ich mir Gestern angeschaut. Stand aber blos Sonnenbrille drauf.
Die sehen echt gut aus. Das Glas ist zwar ziemlich dunkel,
aber für nen 10er macht man da nix falsch.

Wunder kannst Du von einer Pol-Brille natürlich nicht erwarten.
Wenn das Wasser trüb, oder stark bewegt ist, dass hast Du
so gut wie keinen Effekt. 

Case


----------



## Lenzibald (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Servus. Ich habe eine um 5.- vom Lidl muß sagen echt gut nimmt die Spiegelungen vom Wasser komplett weg. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## kallebo08 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

@Lukassohn: Hört sich ja ganz gut an:m:m:m .
Hast du sie denn schon am Wasser erpropt!


Gruß kallebo08#h#h


----------



## Case (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Lenzi,
was hast Du für eine Glasfarbe ?
Ich hab mir eine braune und eine Schwarze gekauft.
War mit der Qualität überhaupt nicht zufrieden.

Bei Gerlinger im Sonderangebot eine für 25 bestellt.
Da liegen Welten zwischen.

Case


----------



## Lenzibald (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Servus. Ich habe eine Braune habs schon mit wesentlich teureren Brillen verglichen und konnte eigentlich keinen Unterschied feststellen. Einzig die Schrauben der Gläser und Bügel habe ich festgeklebt wurden immer locker, ne arbeit auf fünf Minuten. Bei Polbrillen kannman festellen obs was taugt wenn man die gläser Hintereinenader hält und dabei dreht muß von durchsichtig auf nicht durchsichtig wechseln.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Lorenz (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Hi

der Poleffekt ist nicht alles!


Zumindest wenn man die Brille den ganzen Tag nonstop auf hat... 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass so ein absolutes Billig Teil im Tragekomfort,Gewicht,Qualität der Gläser usw. mit z.B. einer Costa Del Mar mithalten kann.

Wenn jemand mal einen Test durchgeführt hat,lasse ich mich gerne belehren! 
Aber bitte einen "Langzeitpraxistest"!
Wer die Polbrille nicht den ganzen Tag aufhat braucht wohl eher keine costa und wird sie sicher auch nicht zu schätzen wissen...


----------



## Lenzibald (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Servus. Ich habe meine Billigbrille im Sommer den ganzen Tag drauf. Das Ding ist so leicht das manns nach ner Stunde nicht mehr merkt obs auf der Nase sitzt oder nicht. Wenns beim Lidl oder Hofer wieder welche gibt kauf ich mir noch ein Paar in Reserve.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Meine Frage:
Nich jede Sonnenbrille hat ja n UV-Schutz (oder so|kopfkrat;+).
Ab was für einem Preis haben Polbrillen diesen Schutz? 
Oder hat jede Polbrille auch so nen Schutz?

Danke


----------



## Case (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Jepp,

Pol-Brillen sind arge Verschleißteile. Ich brauch jedes Jahr
mindestens eine Neue. Drum tun mir die 25 schon bischen weh. Aber es war ja ein weiches Futteral dabei. Vielleicht hält se auch mal zwei Jahre.

Case


----------



## boot (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ich habe meine schon 3 Jahre,ich kann nur sagen einfach Geil das Teil,

ich war am Forellensee und konnte unter der Wasseroberfläche die Forellen sehen obwohl es sehr Windig war, es dauerte nicht lange da fragte mich ein Angler ob er dort auch mal mit schauen darf.I*ch kann euch nur sagen er war begeistert von der Brille.*


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



boot schrieb:


> Ich habe meine schon 3 Jahre,ich kann nur sagen einfach Geil das Teil,
> 
> ich war am Forellensee und konnte unter der Wasseroberfläche die Forellen sehen obwohl es sehr Windig war, es dauerte nicht lange da fragte mich ein Angler ob er dort auch mal mit schauen darf,*ich kann euch nur sagen er war begeistert von der Brille.*


 
Welche ist es denn?^^


----------



## Franky (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ich habe mir eine Sonnenbrille mit polarisierten Gläsern bei Fielmann anfertigen lassen... Die ist zwar nicht sonderlich "gebogen" oder sonstwas, dafür sind die Gläser aber auch sehr verzerrungsarm. Man glaubt manchmal nicht, wie diese "Billigdinger" das Bild verzerren und entsprechend Kopfschmerzen verursachen!
Fielmann nimmt 13,50 € pro Glas und hat braun, schwarz und grüne Färbungen im Angebot. Wer ein 0 € Gestell findet, kann also für 27 € eine funktionierende Brille erstehen - und das sollten unsere Augen uns Wert sein!
Für die Brillenträger: Polgläser mit Stärken hat man mir für 89 € das Paar zzgl. Gestell angeboten. Da ich aber vorzugsweise Kontaktlinsen trage, brauch ich das nicht. Und am gestrigen Tag hat das Ding wieder mal bewiesen, wie angenehm doch Autofahren bei Sonne/Schneemix bei klitschenassen Straßen sein kann!


----------



## Case (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Glück gehabt, Franky.

Ich war auch mal bei dem. Die Verkäuferin war damit völlig
überfordert. Das ging dann bei 80 Euros los.

Case


----------



## Franky (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

@ Sigi:
War da denn kein Augenoptiker in der Nähe?  Das ist hier in FFM wie auch in Bremen kein Thema, sich so'n Ding anfertigen zu lassen. Hier liegen sogar "Werbemittel" rum (Spiegel mit Polfilter zum Ausprobieren) und werden somit aktiv beworben. Das war eine zweiminütige Angelegenheit...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ich habe meine Polbrillen alle bei dm für 10 Euro gekauft. Sehen gut aus und der Polarisationseffekt ist absolut zufriedenstellend, wobei ich keinen direkten vergleich zu teureren Produkten habe.

Einziges Manko: die Dinger kosten halt nur 10 Euro und sind dementsprechend empfindlich gegen Stürze, die Schrauben lösen sich und draufsetzen ist gar nicht gut.

Der Pol-Effekt bringt bei klarem, recht seichtem und strömungsarmen Wasser gewaltige Vorteile, erst recht wenn man von einem erhöhten Standpunkt sehen kann. Die Brille muss nur an den Seiten und oben dicht sein. Ich nehme daher gern Polbrillen in Pornobrillenoptik und setze mir eine Käppi auf.
Ich sehe am Forellensee immer wieder wie Angler einen Fisch direkt vor ihren Füßen stehen haben aber ihn einfach ignorieren. Auch wenn man dem Kollegen so weit Anweisungen gibt, dass der Fisch unmittelbar unter der Rutenspitze steht, sieht er ihn wegen der Wasserspiegelung einfach nicht. Dann fällt einem auf "Oh, ich hab ja die Polbrille auf" und holt dem erfolglosen Kollegen eben die Ersatzbrille aus dem Auto.
Dann gucken die meisten blöd aus der Wäsche, weil sie all die Fische vorher übersehen haben.

Ein Wunderwerk, dass das Wasser quasi durchsichtig macht, ist eine Polbrille aber sicher nicht. In manchen Gelegenheiten bringt sie aber eben riesige Vorteile mit.


----------



## lukassohn (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



kallebo08 schrieb:


> @Lukassohn: Hört sich ja ganz gut an:m:m:m .
> Hast du sie denn schon am Wasser erpropt!
> 
> 
> Gruß kallebo08#h#h




Die wird als Sportbrille mit Pol Filter verkauft, und die müsste es noch geben nächste Woche, es waren noch sehr viele am Mittwoch letzte Woche als ich meine geholt habe.

Ich hab sie jetzt schon zwei mal am Forellensee erprobt ist echt geil hab sie den ganzen Tag aufgehabt bei strahlender Sonne und wollte sie gar nicht mehr ablegen, die macht das Wasser durchsichtig.


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



lukassohn schrieb:


> Die wird als Sportbrille mit Pol Filter verkauft, und die müsste es noch geben nächste Woche, es waren noch sehr viele am Mittwoch letzte Woche als ich meine geholt habe.
> 
> Ich hab sie jetzt schon zwei mal am Forellensee erprobt ist echt geil hab sie den ganzen Tag aufgehabt bei strahlender Sonne und wollte sie gar nicht mehr ablegen, die macht das Wasser durchsichtig.


 
Hab sie im Netz gefunden:
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...-Start?ProductSKU=0019481&produkt=Sportbrille


----------



## schedi3 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

hallo   



ich habe eine von ABU GARCIA mit dunkeln gläsern und eine von browning mit gelben gläsern.Viele werden sagen warum ,aber wenn es bedeckt und bewölkt ist die gelbe polbrille super die farben sieht man viel deutlicher und wenn die sonne scheint nehme ich die dunkeln.


----------



## Udo561 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Hi,
ich habe eine von Shimano und dachte es wäre eine super Brille , ist auch nicht schlecht da sie die Spiegelung vollständig vom Wasser nimmt , aber Aldi hatte vor 2 Wochen auch Sonnenbrillen die als Polbrille deklariert wurde.
Sogar mit Testmöglichkeit an einen Plakat im Laden.
Die ist um nichts schlechter als meine Shimano , kostete aber nur einen fünfer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## boot (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Welche ist es denn?^^


 Hi die ist von Balzer,Polarized UV 400 protection.:m


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe eine von Shimano und dachte es wäre eine super Brille , ist auch nicht schlecht da sie die Spiegelung vollständig vom Wasser nimmt , aber Aldi hatte vor 2 Wochen auch Sonnenbrillen die als Polbrille deklariert wurde.
> Sogar mit Testmöglichkeit an einen Plakat im Laden.
> Die ist um nichts schlechter als meine Shimano , kostete aber nur einen fünfer.
> Gruß Udo


 
Hab des verpasst sonst hätt ich mir auch eine gekauft :v


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

ich habe auch so´n Billigteil, glaub die war damals von Lidl. Die benutze ich nun seit bestimmt 3 Jahren auch zum Autofahren. So habe ich sie immer dabei. Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne habe ich mal 6,50 dafür bezahlt??? Auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als 10 Euro. Keine Ahnung...jedenfalls sieht man damit sehr gut ins Wasser rein. Meine hat übrigens schwarze Gläser. Ach ja, Ihr könnt die sogar auf meinem Avatarbild sehen


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Könnt mich dafür schlagen dass ich das Angebot nich gesehen habe ....#q


----------



## theundertaker (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ich hab mir eine beim Optiker machen lassen, die sitzt und is einfach nur super...


----------



## Pauli1990 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Kann einer von euch mal einen Link zu einem Shop der solche billigen und eure Meinung nach genauso guten Polbrillen verkauft reinstellen wollte mir auch demnächst mal eine zulegen. Da würde ich doch zu erst so eine billige testen wollen wenn doch so viele sagen das man eigentlich keinen Unterschied sieht.


----------



## xfishbonex (7. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

gummitanke hh :gda habe ich meine gekauft 9,99 super teil 
habe sie immer auf wenn ich in der ostsee stehe :g
und ich kann jeden tankläufer sehen und die beine zählen #6lg andre


----------



## boot (8. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

andre du sollst nicht auf die Beine deiner Angelfreunde schauen gg du sollst die über 80 Mefo fangen.lg ole


----------



## kraft 67 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Hier noch ein Tipp für Brillenträger : wenn man sich nicht eine Extra optische Polbrille anfertigen lassen mag , tun es auch die Aufstecker von Askari . 
Bestelle mir gleich ein paar Stück auf einmal - erstens wirds bei Abnahme von mehr als einer wesentlich billiger (so bei 5 Talern) , zweitens tut es dann nicht so weh , wenn eine beginnt Kratzer zu zeigen : im Auto tut sie`s immer noch (Regen , Sonne tiefstehend...).
Poleffekt ist für Forellenbach und Mefo-Nachläufer top , Nachteil : durch die Doppelverglasung und entstehende Spiegelungen  nur mit Basecap o.ä.
nutzbar . Trägt man aber eh meistens , v.a. als Fliegenschmeißer .


----------



## gallus (8. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Also ich nutz zum Küstenspinnen ein Modell
von Shimano(irgendwas+BX),diese umfaszt auch sehr gut meine Brille.
Tragekomfort 1. 
Bei leichter Welle und geringer Trübung sind 10m
durchaus durchsichtig.


----------



## Anglerjugend (9. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Habe zz wenig Zeit um selbst nachzuschauen aber:
Gibt es in Angelläden auch günstige Polbrillen also so um die 10 Euro oder verkaufen die die Dinger dort teurer?
(Ich weis jeder Laden ist anders |wavey: )
Wo kann man noch schauen? Außer Tschibo?
Mir würde nach dem Tschibo nix mehr einfallen |gr:
Will nämlich wirklich nich viel Geld ausgeben wenn die Günstigen auch gut polarisieren... :m

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## lukassohn (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Kauf dir die Tchibo, und wirst zufrieden sein, glaubs mir, oder es gibt sehr viele Sonnenbrillen die haben einfach einen pol Filter die sind auch gut, ich hatte eine von Alpina die hatte sowas, nur die hab ich leider verloren.


----------



## bamse34 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Moin Moin!
Tchibo hat immer mal wieder diese Sportbrillen und die sind echt spitze! 
Habe mir gerade das neue Model zugelegt. Kann aber auch ohne probleme die von vor 2 Jahren noch tragen, kein übermäßiger Verschleiß.
Besitze zusätzlich noch eine teurere Brille von Scierra mit gelben Gläsern und muß sagen das der Poleffekt der gleiche ist.
Die Tchibobrille benutze ich auch zum Meeräschen fischen auf Sicht und selbsts da funktioniert sie super.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Udo561 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Habe zz wenig Zeit um selbst nachzuschauen aber:
> Gibt es in Angelläden auch günstige Polbrillen also so um die 10 Euro oder verkaufen die die Dinger dort teurer?



Hi,
bei Bode bekommst du Polbrillen ab 10 Euro , stehen da direkt an der Kasse.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerjugend (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei *Bode* bekommst du Polbrillen ab 10 Euro , stehen da direkt an der Kasse.
> Gruß Udo


 
Was ist Bode? |kopfkrat

Danke für die Tips |wavey:


----------



## kallebo08 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/
Das ist Bode.

Gruß kallebo08#h#h#h


----------



## kallebo08 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ich hab mir die Brille bei Tchibo gekauft.
Sieht echt gut aus:m:m:m.

Gruß kallebo08


----------



## Pinn (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Was bei mir überhaupt nicht zusammenpasst, sind Polbrillen und Farbdisplays, wie z. Bsp. beim Handy und mobilen Navy. Da erkennt man gar nix mehr mit Polbrille. Vielleicht zeichnet das eine gute Polbrille aus. ;+ Mit normalen Sonnenbrillen hatte ich dabei noch nie Probleme.

Am Wasser finde ich Polbrillen äußerst sinnvoll. insbesondere wenn man gegen die Sonne fischt. Die nehmen eine ganze Menge indirekte Blendung durch die Sonne oder den Himmel von der Wasseroberfläche. Nur das allein bewirkt eine etwas tiefere Sicht ins Wasser, denke ich. Trübes Wasser wird auch durch eine Polbrille nicht durchsichtiger!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Janbr (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

@ Pinn

Das Problem ist, dass Displays auch mit einem Polfilter ausgeruestet sind. Wenn jetz beide Filter 90 Grad verdreht sind, sieht man nicht mehr weil 100% gefilter wird. Setz mal die Brille auf und dreh dein Handy langsam... mal sieht man was mal nichts.

Hab die Erfahrung selbst gemacht und gedacht meine Kamera ist hin....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (10. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Nochmal ich,

also zum Thema "ins Wasser schauen koennen". 

Ein Polbrille filter alle Lichtreflexe, die nicht der selben Ausrichtung (Polaritaet) wie die des Filters entsprechen. D.h. es gibt einfach weniger Lichtreflexe die stoeren, beim under die Oberflaeche schauen. Wenn sich z.B. Wolken auf der Oberflaeche spiegeln, dann ist diese Spiegelung mit Polbrille nicht mehr zu sehen. Ist das Wasser aber trueb oder es ist zu dunkel oder das Wasser zu tief oder es gibt zu viel Wellengang, dann nuetzt auch die Polbrille nichts.

Hier mal eine kleine Skizze zur Erklaerung (an die Mods, die Skizze habe ich selbst gemacht und somit liegen die Urheberrechte auch bei mir).



Gruss

Jan


----------



## Fischhaker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ich habe eine mit gelben Glässern von Balzer! Top.#h


----------



## Anglerjugend (11. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Bin grad wieder daheim |wavey:.
War im Tchibo und habe mir auch so eine Brille zugelegt.
Das Wetter stimmt ja zz nich so zum testen #q.
Naja habe 4 Wochen Umtauschrecht :m


----------



## Anglerjugend (12. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Pinn schrieb:


> Was bei mir überhaupt nicht zusammenpasst, sind Polbrillen und Farbdisplays, wie z. Bsp. beim Handy und mobilen Navy. Da erkennt man gar nix mehr mit Polbrille. Vielleicht zeichnet das eine gute Polbrille aus. ;+ Mit normalen Sonnenbrillen hatte ich dabei noch nie Probleme.
> 
> Am Wasser finde ich Polbrillen äußerst sinnvoll. insbesondere wenn man gegen die Sonne fischt. Die nehmen eine ganze Menge indirekte Blendung durch die Sonne oder den Himmel von der Wasseroberfläche. Nur das allein bewirkt eine etwas tiefere Sicht ins Wasser, denke ich. Trübes Wasser wird auch durch eine Polbrille nicht durchsichtiger!
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 
Der Effekt tritt bei mir nicht auch |gr:.
Ist das Schlimm?
Würde es ja testen aber bei uns scheint nach der Schule fast nie die Sonne .... und die Brille wirkt im Wasser ja nur bei Sonne?!
Ich hoffe ich kann die Brille jetzt nicht zurück tragen...|uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (12. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Polfilter filtern nicht nur die Sonnenspiegelungen von der Wasseroberfläche sonder fast alle nichtmetallischen Reflexionen. 

Nachdem ich durch Tests in den letzten Jahren festgestellt habe, dass die teuren Polbrillen eine Draufsitz- und Drauftretresistenz von 0 haben, war ich dieses Jahr groß schoppen, 2 von Aldi für 10 € und 1von Tchibo für 10 €, also 3 Brillen, die zusammen wesentlich billiger sind eine von meinen vorherigen Brillen. Die neuen haben zwar auch keine höhere Resistenz gegen drauf setzen oder treten aber, das macht mir dann weniger aus.


----------



## di_mario (13. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Werden die Brillen bei Tschibo ganzjährlich angeboten? Oder nur Sonderangebote? Ich finde im Netz dazu nichts


----------



## Pinn (13. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Nur Sonderangebote. Ich denke, bald ist es wieder soweit, weil die Freizeit-Radlersaison beginnt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Slipknot1 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



di_mario schrieb:


> Werden die Brillen bei Tschibo ganzjährlich angeboten? Oder nur Sonderangebote? Ich finde im Netz dazu nichts




... Tschibo Online Shop...


http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...-Start?ProductSKU=0019481&produkt=Sportbrille

Einfach gings net


----------



## Anglerjugend (13. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Man muss halt mal in den Filialen anrufen und fragen ob die noch eine rumliegen haben.
So hab ichs gemacht hab angerufen und mir eine zurück legen lassen... aber als ich im Laden selbst gekuckt hab war keine mehr da, also die liegen da warscheins nurnoch im Lager.
Und die Nummern kann man ja ganz einfach googlen #h.

P.S in komplett schwarz wäre die Brille am besten #6 aber zum Angeln sieht die auch nich schlecht aus vor Allem liegt sie direkt an und steht nich so stark ab an der Seite wie manch andere Sonnenbrille.
Und wie gesagt man hat 4 Wochen Umtauschrecht in allen Filianen, d.h ihr könnt testen ob sie bei euch drückt und wenns nich passt einfach zurück tragen.
War mit ihr leider noch nicht am Wasser sonst könnt ich noch die eigene Polerfahrung schreiben.


----------



## di_mario (13. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> ... Tschibo Online Shop...
> 
> 
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...-Start?ProductSKU=0019481&produkt=Sportbrille
> ...



Danke, habe wohl immer den falschen Suchbegriff benutzt. Habe gestern Abend extra wieder nachgesehen


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ich finds komisch ... bei mir nimmt die Brille auch keine Spiegelungen von Glasscheiben ... und das mit dem Display kann ich auch nicht bestätigen ... Brille kaputt?|gr:


----------



## ShortyNordenham (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Moin!
Kaputt nicht unbedingt aber vielleicht Gläser falsch gefertigt, 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarisationsfilter

oben rechts die Animation vor dem LCD-monitor zeigt die Wirkung ganz gut.

Halt dir mal die Brille senkrecht vor ein Auge vielleicht ist es dann besser, wenn es so ist, schmeiß das Ding weg.

Balzer Polbrille hab ich auch hat 13,50€ gekostet, habe vom Fliegen noch ne Polbrille mit gelben Gläsern, bei bedecktem Wetter optimal, ansonsten die dunklen Gläser von der Balzer.

gruß Marcus


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ja ... wenn ich die Brille drehe dann wird das Bild auf dem Monitor kurz schwarz die Brille steht dann ca \ anstatt --.
Kann ich sie dann umtauschen?


----------



## ADDI 69 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Moin
Ich hab eine mit grauen Gläsern von Scierra,und seit dem ich die habe weiß ich wie viele Meerforellen dem Blinker oder der Fliege einfach nur folgen ohne anzubeißen|bigeyes
Der Polfilter funktioniert auch gut bei Wetter ohne Sonnenschein sprich leichte Bewölkung . Spitzenmäßig zum Watangeln,damit übersiehst du keine Klammotte mehr im Wasser ,wenns nicht zu doll eingetrübt ist. 
Mann sollte aber ein Basecap tragen ,was störenden Lichteinfall von oben wirkungsvoll ausbremst und den Effekt noch mal deutlich unterstüzt#6


----------



## ShortyNordenham (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Ja ... wenn ich die Brille drehe dann wird das Bild auf dem Monitor kurz schwarz die Brille steht dann ca \ anstatt --.
> Kann ich sie dann umtauschen?


 
Tja dann viel Glück dabei, 
versuch der mal bei Tschibo zu erklären das die Gläser falsch zugeschnitten und eingesetzt sind........, ach und nimm nen fotoknips mit das dumme Gesicht möchte ich sehen

Deswegen lieber im Angelzubehör oder beim Optiker kaufen.
Ich will ja nicht rummeckeln aber da haben wir wieder wer Billig kauft, kauft 2mal.
Billig nicht mit günstig verwechseln, meine Balzer war mit 13,50€ nicht viel teurer.


Gruß Marcus


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Ja ... wenn ich die Brille drehe dann wird das Bild auf dem Monitor kurz schwarz die Brille steht dann ca \ anstatt --.
> Kann ich sie dann umtauschen?



Eigentlich ist das kein schlechtes Zeichen. Es gibt Brillen die haben diesen Effekt bei 45° und andere bei 90°. Auch viele sehr teuere Brillen haben eine Wirkung bei 45° z.B. Maui Jim oder Costa del Mar!


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



ShortyNordenham schrieb:


> Tja dann viel Glück dabei,
> versuch der mal bei Tschibo zu erklären das die Gläser falsch zugeschnitten und eingesetzt sind........, ach und nimm nen fotoknips mit das dumme Gesicht möchte ich sehen
> 
> Deswegen lieber im Angelzubehör oder beim Optiker kaufen.
> ...


 
Gut dass ich den Kassenzettel hab ;-) die Frau hat mir versichert dass ich sie bis zu 4 Wochen umtauschen kann...
Was mich noch interessiert? Ist sie jetzt falsch? Laut euren Aussagen ja #6.
|gr: Jetzt kann ich da wieder hinfahren ...


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Wie kann ich den Effekt im Laden testen? Nicht dass ich zum 3 mal hinfahre |wavey:


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ich verstehe dich nicht.
Du hast doch eine Brille, bei der dein Bildschirm bei einer Drehung der Brille zur Seite bei einem Winkel zwischen 0-90° schwarz wird oder nicht?
Dann funktioniert die Brille doch!


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Ja aber ich habe ja schon gesagt ...
der Effekt mit dem Handydisplay tritt bei mir nicht auf ( ist das zwingend notwendig für eine funktionierende Polbrille ?)
und der Effekt:
Mein Vorhang spiegelt sich in der Scheibe und wenn ich die Brille aufhabe dann sollte diese Spiegelung ja verschwinden oder? Aber das is nicht der Fall .
Mach ich was falsch? ^^


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Deine Brille funktioniert, du erwartest nur zu viel #h


----------



## ShortyNordenham (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht.
> Du hast doch eine Brille, bei der dein Bildschirm bei einer Drehung der Brille zur Seite bei einem Winkel zwischen 0-90° schwarz wird oder nicht?
> Dann funktioniert die Brille doch!


 

nein nicht bei der drehung zur seite sondern wenn er die Brille am Bügel hält und beide Gläser senkrecht übereinander stehen also:

O
'
O

statt O-O

wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sollte bei den gläsern die Ausrichtung des Polfilters horizontal sein.

Da die LCD in der Regel eine lineare horizontale Ausrichtung haben sollte wenn man die Polbrille auf hat das Display sehr schwer zu lesen sein.

gruß Marcus


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Davon rede ich doch.
Die Polarisierung muss aber nicht genau bei 90°, also der horizontalen Haltung sein! Das ist nur eine Möglichkeit


----------



## tommig (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Deine Brille funktioniert, du erwartest nur zu viel #h



|good:

Vielleicht sollte man 2 Brillen vom Kaffeeröster übereinander ziehen. Dann klappt das bestimmt :q:q:q


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Sorry dass ich das Thema nicht direkt verstehe aber auf der Verpackung ist zu sehen dass die Brille Spiegelungen von Scheiben verschwinden lassen soll.
Warum geht das nicht bei mir?


----------



## Dingsens (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Hallo Anglerjugend,

mal 'n kleiner Tip von mir. Wenn du demnächst frische Paprika oder Tomaten aus'm Supermarkt holst,setz doch mal die Brille beim Abwiegen auf. Wenn du dann,beim Blick auf's Display der Waage,das Gefühl haben solltest Halluzinogene zu dir genommen zu haben,ist mit deiner Brille alles in Ordnung. #6

Was auch immer gut funktioniert ist,mal drauf zu achten wie gut die Gesichter entgegenkommender Fahrzeugführer zu erkennen sind. Ist schon erstaunlich,wenn man an der Ampel plötzlich durch 3 Autos durchschauen kann! |bigeyes

Das mit dem Handydisplay funktioniert bei mir übr. auch nicht sonderlich gut,kann aber andere Ursachen haben.
Und ja,auch ich habe beim Kaffeeröster zugeschlagen und bin absolut zufrieden.

Also,erwarte keine Wunder,achte auf kleine Details. 

Grüße von der Küste...


----------



## ShortyNordenham (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

hier mal nen Link zum FliFi-Forum da ist es gut erklärt.

auch mit der Filterung der horizontal ausgerichteten Lichtwellen, deswegen sollte der Polfilter in der Brille auch Horizontal ausgerichtet sein um den Optimalen effekt zu erziehlen (soweit ich weiß).

Anders ist es beim Fotographieren da kann man durch drehen des Polfilters verschiedene Effekte erziehlen (unterschiedlich starke Filterung)

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/poolbri1.html


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Und jetzt noch eine Frage:
Kann es sein, dass wenn ich mir eine andere Brille des gleichen Modells hole, dass dann die Polwirkung bei 90 Grad liegt?


----------



## Ulli3D (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Beim Drehen wird nicht unterschiedlich stark gefiltert sondern der Filter an die Ausrichtung der Reflexion angepasst. Das mit den in den Beispielen gezeigten Wellenausrichtungen ist nur Beispielhaft und hat nur in den aller seltensten Fällen etwas mit dem realen Welt zu tun. Da sind Reflexionen unterschiedlich ausgerichtet und darum wird versucht, z. B. mit einer 45° Ausrichtung einen halbwegs vernünftigen Ausgangspunkt zu haben, um die Reflexionen auszuschalten. Es ist einfacher den Kopf leicht zu neigen als ihn rechtwinklig abzuwinkeln, was übrigens auch total Scheixxe aussieht.


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Dann muss ich ja voll verkrüppelt fischen ^^ Ich hab den Kopf fast komplett abgeknickt das der Effekt beim TFT eintritt^^


----------



## Ulli3D (16. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Mal eine dumme Frage, gibt es heutzutage keinen Physikunterricht, in "Neodeutsch" schreibt man wahrscheinlich Füsickunderrigt, mehr in der Schule? Dass die deutsche Grammatik offensichtlich nicht mehr gelehrt wird hab ich mittlerweile schon begriffen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (16. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Nein ich habe kein Physikunterricht mehr.
Habe es vor 2 Jahren abgewählt und du kannst dir bestimmt vorstellen warum #6.
Ich machs ganz einfach wir haben einen recht klaren Kanal hinter dem Vereinshaus und da ich heute dort hingehe kann ich die Brille auch mal testen #6.
Ich hoffe es klappt ^^


----------



## Mikesch (16. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Hallo Anglerjugend,

eine 100%ige Entspiegelung, mit einer Polbrille, wirst du nie erreichen, egal was dafür bezahlt wurde.
Das Bild auf der Verpackung = Werbung, Die hält nie was Sie verspricht.


----------



## Ulli3D (16. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Vorausgesetzt, Du hast da besseres Wetter als wir hier, alles grau in grau, da ist nichts mit Reflexionen der Sonne oder des Himmels.


----------



## Anglerjugend (16. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Also ... bin wieder da |wavey:.
Reflexionen waren da auch ohne Sonne.
Aber ich muss sagen, dass die Reflexionen nur in einem kleinen Radius leicht verschwunden sind.
Aber es waren auch leichte "Wellen" also das Wasser war sehr unruhig.
Aber wenn die Brille bei jedem funktioniert dann werde ich wohl nicht der einzige sein, der ein schlechtes Modell erwischt hat :q.
Trotzdem Danke für die rege Beteiligung.


----------



## soulrebel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Polbrille*

Nur ganz kurz,

die Polbrillen, die Aldi Süd vor einem Monat für 5 € hatte, funktionieren super, und das beste ich hab mir letzten Freitag noch 2 holen können (Ständer in Kassennähe)
Bei dem Preis ist nicht mal draufsetzen ärgerlich

Danke


----------

